# whatcha drinking?



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

yep, just got off work and i got some jose quervo and it's about perfect timing to start hittin this bottle and the bong hehe. anyone else drinking out there tonight?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

I am sipping on a Heinekin tonight, but I will probably just have 1 or 2.  Got an early morning coming up.  

Don't over do it.  Hang overs suck.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

haha, well i don't usually get hang overs. i've only had one and it was from cheap vodka and we drank a lot! how you doin tonight mom?


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

I am good, a little frusterated.  During this time I am usually enjoying my piece and quiet- smoking weed, drinking a few brews.....but nooooooo....hubby is right here doing work.  I feel it's kind of intruding on my *special alone time*.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

aww. what a shame. i wish my gf was intruding my special time so that it wasn't my alone time  lol.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

Hell Yeah Im Sippin On The Lean Smoking Out My Bong


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

Well we all know my hubby isn't real happy with my extracurricular activities...

:hairpull: 

Seriously- It's all part of my unwinding time.  And ya know something, Its almost 1 AM so too late to start now I guess.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

hmm, i don't really understand what that means lol. does it mean you're sipping the smoke out of your bong?


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

aww well i guess. and i agree, like right now is my unwinding time too...it took me like 45 seconds to read and understand what you just wrote so i suppose that i'm unwinding just fine


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> hmm, i don't really understand what that means lol. does it mean you're sipping the smoke out of your bong?


 
:huh: 

Um no.  It means that I don't get to get my buzz on like I hoped for this evening.  Stressful day and just wanted some me time.  Didn't get it.  Wah- I know I sound like a baby.  But damn....go to bed already!!!!!  :angrywife:


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

haha nooo i meant that to the like east la gangsta lol....he said something weird and i don't understand it. like "he's sipping on the lean smoking out of his bong


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't drink alcohol, so it's a good old cup of tea, its all part of being british old boy!


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

very interesting lol. i like iced tea like, southern style lol.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

Texas Tea :d


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm drink'n Amareto in Coke with a splash of lime... in between Rye and Cokes :hubba:


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

good liqour choice


----------



## Uk1 (Nov 29, 2008)

im smokin chicken , drinking a joint , eating diesel


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 29, 2008)

no deffo not iced tea, tea is supposed to be served hot, in a mug with milk and sugar to taste!

I went to the US for a 3 month holiday visiting friends, I think I must have done all the mistakes possible! First day there we where supposed to meet up with some friends in a local cafe, I ordered a tea, they all ordered coffee or milkshakes, my tea arrived in a glass, with ice cube and a stick to stir it with! When I clarified that I wanted HOT tea, the waitress looked at me like I was some kind of alien, luckily my friends where regulars and the cafe owner actually went out and bought some 'twinnings breakfast tea' from a local store so that I would have a supply for the duration of my stay, the day before I left, he gave me what was left of the box as a gift saying 'I'm never gonna use them when you're gone, you're the only one who drinks hot tea!'

I think the most embarrasin mistake I made though was on the first night, I was low on smokes, so asked where the local store was, when asked what I needed, my reply came 'Oh I just need to go and pick up some fags, don't have enough to last the evening', the look of shock on people faces was quite funny actually, and then it took me about 10 minutes to try and explain that yes in the UK fag is a slang term (not a very nice one) for a gay person, but its more commonly used as a slang term for cigarettes. 

But I do have to say the funniest moment of my entire trip was when I was at a bar in dallas, I think its called Razoo's, and the guy stood next to us turned aorund and said 'Hey man, I'd recognise that accent anywhere!', I reply 'Oh really?' (expecting the 'you're from australia' line again), he replied 'I sure do, what part of New York are you from?', I think my friend was enjoying his drink right up until that point, as he sprayed the bartender with the mouthfull he just took!


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 29, 2008)

Drinkin' my third cup of coffee, lighting up a spliff and getting ready for the dreaded thing called .... Christmas Shopping.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 29, 2008)

i love guiness,not in the bottle.i love me about 5 big ones at bennigans.in between its got to be bud lite.i never run out either.they do not sell it here on sunday,so i get a case on sat. evening.just in case.oh,and at times some nice grey goose on the rocks


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

ya know, at the bar i work at...we have a 'courtesy' shot, of some really olld 1800's tequila. it's 40 dollars a shot! but a lot of people buy it. but the dirty thing is they just refilled it with jose LOL. but i guess it doesn't matter because it's just an ego buy for the gentelmen trying to show off too their ladies like look at my money lol.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Nov 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i love guiness,not in the bottle.i love me about 5 big ones at bennigans.in between its got to be bud lite.i never run out either.they do not sell it here on sunday,so i get a case on sat. evening.just in case.oh,and at times some nice grey goose on the rocks


 

I DONT KNOW IF WAS BEACUASE I HAD A FLU/FEVER BUT WHEN I DRANK GREY GOOSE IT TASTED GOOD BUT SOON AS I ADDED ICE IT TASTED LIKE CHEAP 20 1 GALLON VODKA


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

ahah, hmm well that ice must have had a lot of iron in it or something wrong, maybe sulfur ice hhaha. but i'm not really sure about that one, anything i put on rocks taste better.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

hey kingkahuuna  it's been a looong time since i've seen you around here...but then again it's also been about 8 months since i've been able to sit at a comp and relax.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Nov 29, 2008)

Dewayne, lean is a drink.  never seen anyone on the east coast buy it, but everyone in Houston bought them when I went for vacation a while ago.  It's supposedly called that because you can hardly sit up straight after you've had a couple.  I'm not a drinker anymore, so I wouldn't know.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

yeah, that's what i was thinking, but it didn't really make since to me. but he's an "eastLAkushsmoka" so he's from cali i suppose. now i'm from the east coast, i've never heard of it, but i just moved to central united states, kinda near texas and i work at a bar and we don't have it. i'll have to look it up though, i wonder what proof it is.


----------



## killa kev. (Nov 29, 2008)

vodka & tonic


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 29, 2008)

Howz it Dewayne,
  Yeppers been awhile. Where you been hiding at ? 
AAAARRRRrrrr gimme the rum, Gadzooks now I am thirsty, but I'm really not able to, so instead I'll spark a good bowl to seeing you again dude. :bong1:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

well i'll smoke a bowl to seeing you again too haha. well, i was in the process of moving, finding a house, getting financially stable again haha. i moved out to my new location and i found a gf, so it's all good, but very time consuming so i never had time to get back in here and poke around much.

but, i'm very able browse my favorite site again!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 29, 2008)

Get 2 glasses out KK, I was saving it for Christmas, but its a cold night


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

that's a nice lookin bottle of captain hehe


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm already on my fourth rye and coke this morning :hubba:  

...and stoned....


----------



## Alistair (Nov 29, 2008)

I drink coffee and water.  That's about it.  I no longer get hangovers.  I haven't had a drink since 1994.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 29, 2008)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> I haven't had a drink since 1994.


 
Are you thirsty yet?


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 29, 2008)

i'm with you alistair, i could drink like a fish when i was younger but now it's koolaid and a joint for my party time.....i'm prolly the only 220 lb german, irish, scott that gets drunk from 1 beer..and it's not even good beer,..it's pabst blue ribbon....sad but true


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 29, 2008)

wow lol very interesting comments on here, that was funny hippy.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't drink alcohol, sorry.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah Hippy, that's pretty funny!

I don't drink alcohol whatsoever.  I'm not one of those that goes to AA and thinks about it all the time.  I quit a long time ago and I rarely think about it.  I went to a few AA meetings when I was still drinking and all they did was talk about alcohol, and all that talk about it made it so I wanted to drink all the more. So, when the meetings were over I went out and  got myself something to drink.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 29, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i love guiness,not in the bottle.i love me about 5 big ones at bennigans.in between its got to be bud lite.i never run out either.they do not sell it here on sunday,so i get a case on sat. evening.just in case.oh,and at times some nice grey goose on the rocks



*Im with my man Andy on this one, I floated my brain with Guiness last night though, so, I picked up a 30 pack of Bud Lite for tonight and Tommorow(cant buy beer here on sundays either..) 

LOVE those Irish Carbombs too!*


----------



## UKgirl420 (Nov 29, 2008)

*coca cola ,,in a can ,,,just not the same outta bottle or glass :48:*


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 29, 2008)

Another glass of ice water...

But in a few hours I'll change to Corona with a slice of fresh lime.

Anyone want one?


----------



## mendo local (Nov 29, 2008)

Im drinkin 7up, I dont feel good.


----------



## Dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Carlton Draught, later, Glenlivet ( 2 rocks)


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Nov 30, 2008)

Rum & coke.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Jack with a splash of coke, sometimes with a lime.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 30, 2008)

hmm, earlier today i had irish car bombs at work! it's crazy working at the bar i work at, during work, my boss calls me out to smoke and drink!  but that car bomb tasted funny this time, but it's still pretty good i'd agree.  right now i'm drinking pepsi lol.


----------



## SativaWeed (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got home a bit ago after watching my brother-in-laws blues band play and drinking Killians all nite. Now drinking my beloved iced tea and doing wan hits. It's four in the morning now and I'm considering staying up all nite and Sunday too. Wish me luck.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Corona #5....or maybe 6?  Damn..lost count.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 30, 2008)

still pepsi for me. i'm about to have me a smoke and chill. 

i've been looking into growing tobacco...i wanna grow a lot and make my own shisha for hookahs lol.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Nov 30, 2008)

cab, silver oaks nappa valley 2002. ahh 02 was a good year.


----------



## mushroom-eater (Nov 30, 2008)

San Miguel lights beer. It's from the Philippines good for relaxing from work.2 bottles are fine.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 30, 2008)

You need to remove that from your signature mushroom.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

In my cup is 1/2 ice water, 1/2 cranberry blueberry juice.  I always water my juices down or its just too sweet.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 30, 2008)

i was on the Absolute last night,just a couple with a balloon full.


----------



## Dewayne (Nov 30, 2008)

crown and coke and i'm smoking a hand rolled cigar from the local shop


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

My Corona is nearly empty.  May save the rest for tomorrow.


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Just got home from the local italian club, bud draft tonight. 75 cents for a beer, you gotta love that!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> Just got home from the local italian club, bud draft tonight. 75 cents for a beer, you gotta love that!


 
:holysheep:   Lucky duck!!!  How many did you have?


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

A ten dollar bill signs the daily quarter book, gets you ten beers, and leaves a tip!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> A ten dollar bill signs the daily quarter book, gets you ten beers, and leaves a tip!


 
Cheap date!!!


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 30, 2008)

Not exactly my idea of an ideal date but i do like it there. SmokinMom, don't you drink corona's? They're only $1.35, but if you want lime you have to bring your own. We also have a free pool table, gotta love it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 30, 2008)

Its funny....my hubby has banned any domestic beers from the house.  He doesn't realize that I pay more for imported.  Last week was Heinekin, this week Corona.  

(can ya tell he doesn't drink or smoke?  LMAO)


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 1, 2008)

A glass of pino grigio.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 1, 2008)

*still drinking the coca cola in a can *


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

Pepsi in a bottle...


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 1, 2008)

and that 75 cent a beer thing is pretty smart as far as tips go. because say they have a 1 dollar bill most likely that 25 cent is going to the bar tender every time. and if they buy quantity like 10 dollar bill worth, 2 dollars go to the bartender. that was probably thought well.


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 1, 2008)

I love most anything from the Great Lakes Brewery, especially the Edmund Fitzgerald I'm drinking now...


----------



## bud.uncle (Dec 2, 2008)

Fresh

Hot

Black

Coffee


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 2, 2008)

1/2 ice water, 1/2 juice....an hr ago it was Corona Extra.


----------



## rami (Dec 2, 2008)

orange juice.


MmmMmm.




i hate alchohol.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

I have 3 left, anyone want one?  :hubba:


----------



## reggaeuplifts (Dec 4, 2008)

yum. i do.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Now onto....

Becks.


----------



## aaonehundred (Dec 4, 2008)

I drink ALOT of Tecate ..Right now im having a Coors light.. Need to get some Tecate asap. .


----------



## andy52 (Dec 4, 2008)

drinking a bud lite,wishing it was a nice big frosty mug of Guinesss


----------



## stoneybologne (Dec 4, 2008)

starbucks french roast before work
nice glass of bushmills on the rocks after work and another before bed


----------



## mal_crane (Dec 4, 2008)

I used to love liquor, then I started drinking different types of beer. Bud Ice used to be my favorite. Now its Bud Light Lime everytime I go to the store. Those things go down TOO smooth lol. And they taste great after puttin them in the freezer til they are so cold the bottle frosts when you take them out. Anyone who likes Corona with fresh lime would love BLL. Can't stand Miller Chill tho.

:fly: Mal C :fly:


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

I am a beer lover too.  Have you ever tried Tiger?  Its from Asia.  Seems to have a stronger alcohol content or something.  

My fav is probably Corona with a nice fresh slice of lime.

My hubby will only let me buy imports for some strange reason.  But I sure have had my share of regular ol Budweiser in the past.  Never liked any light beer though.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 4, 2008)

I like heavier beers too. Budweiser was my favorite. I really like sam adams octoberfest, red stripe, killians, and medelo special is good too with lime. Import beers are just more "exotic" and expensive...why do you think his reason is? <== haha yeah i'm good 'n' baked:hubba:


----------



## strawberrycough (Dec 4, 2008)

savoring a few bottles of sam adams cherry wheat


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Beats me D.

Maybe he thinks I'll drink less if it costs more.  

LMAO!


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 4, 2008)

alls it does is make you feel like you're being treated extra special


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

Dewayne said:
			
		

> alls it does is make you feel like you're being treated extra special


 
Nothin wrong with that either.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 4, 2008)

no the most definitely not, if i had the opportunity to, depending on the special treatment, i'd consider it


----------



## greenmehtV12 (Dec 4, 2008)

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> Texas Tea :d




Texas boys round here! haha get ya lean on mayne ha


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

My grocery store has a lot of single imported bottled beers and you can pick any 6 for $7.50  I keep meaning to try it and select those I haven't ever tasted.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 4, 2008)

pretty sweet deal. you should pick up one every other day. try 'em out....find a couple good ones and rotate to the mood you're in?


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 4, 2008)

I rotate between Corona, Heinekin, Tiger already.....Dunno why I bought Becks this time...it's ok nothin special.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

greenmehtV12 said:
			
		

> Texas boys round here! haha get ya lean on mayne ha


 

not from texas  but i know whats up i get my o's for 30 bucks over here in cali i hear you guys have to pay 2- 300 hundred overthere is thaat a lie or what cause thats a big difference


edit: not o's i get my pints for 30


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 5, 2008)

Poured in a cup over ice.


----------



## andy52 (Dec 5, 2008)

well if i can get my car out without shoveling,i am headed to lansing to have a few Guiness on tap.i do not like it in the bottle.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Dec 5, 2008)

i dont drink beer anymore but always use to drink budwieser 40 oz noticed drinkin 4 beers aint the same as 1 forty


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 7, 2008)

Shock Top belgian white...

then...

Dos Equis with a slice of fresh lime.


----------



## Dewayne (Dec 7, 2008)

orange or green dos equis?


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 7, 2008)

Not much by the looks of it. Lucky i got a supply


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Dec 7, 2008)

It's Sunday..and Im dry as a bone.. really..my mouth is dry.. might have to break out the homemade wine for a night-cap


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 8, 2008)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> It's Sunday..and Im dry as a bone.. really..my mouth is dry.. might have to break out the homemade wine for a night-cap



its monday dinner time here


----------



## Her Royal Highness (Dec 8, 2008)

Vodka and freshly squeezed orange juice.


----------



## HydroManiac (Dec 8, 2008)

Emergen-C with a dash of water


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 9, 2008)

Arizona Blueberry White Tea.

Feeling a little puny and hoping it makes me feel better.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Diet Dr. Pepper in a cup over ice.  The only way I wake up each morning.


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 13, 2008)

I don't recommend this...if I read that it was peach and pecan I would have passed on the Holiday Cheer.


----------

